# Weeden engines



## doc1955 (Feb 26, 2011)

I recently purchased some old Weeded steam engines that needed repairs. There were a total of 8 with a couple extra boilers. 
Here are a couple pic.













I took picked one and did some repairs on it trying to leave what ever I could original no extra polishing or things of that nature.
 I had to make the control valve screw and handle, re solder sight glass port rings in place.Cut and install sight glass tube. Also had to make accessory pulley original was melted away and the 2 tie down straps for the boiler. Had to ream out crank pin holes and turn up an over sized crank pin. Still need to turn up a handle for steam whistle.






I slaped together a quick little burner to do a Steam up just couldn't wait to get a real copy of the original burn made up. So I made a 3 wick burner from an Altoid can but had to leave one wick out so it turned out a 2 wick burner. Don't laugh it is only a temp burner.





I did a first steam up and engine ran like a champ I'll get a video uploaded later.
All in all I'm happy with it for a first try at this. I still have 7 more to get it right. :big: :big:


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi doc. That looks like an interesting and fun project! With 8 engines to work on, they should keep you busy for a quite while. 

I can't wait to see them all completely restored.

They will make for a great group picture when your done!

-MB


----------



## 1hand (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of work, and your probably going to get sick of them.  

Tell ya what, You can send them over to me, to save you all the grief. :big:

What a find Thm: Ebay?

Matt


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not planning on doing all 8 together. I'm planning on getting 2 of them in working condition and putting the others off for a while. I planning on getting one going for myself and the other you quested it for my father-in-law for fathers day.
 I got them from a member on another board I belong to he had posted them for sale or trade.
When I finish the second one I have a build I want to devote more time to. So the other 6 will wait until then.
It's kind of fun right now working on these thinking these things are older then I am!


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here was the first steam up I did today.
Don't laugh at my funky altoid burner.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcybtyhqKtU[/ame]


----------



## two dogs (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice find!
I got one from my dad after he passed away a few years ago. It's in decent shape. Not sure if I want to do anything with it or leave it as is.
I've run it a couple of times and it runs good, not to sure if I can trust the glass tube on the boiler

Mark


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 27, 2011)

two dogs  said:
			
		

> Very nice find!
> I got one from my dad after he passed away a few years ago. It's in decent shape. Not sure if I want to do anything with it or leave it as is.
> I've run it a couple of times and it runs good, not to sure if I can trust the glass tube on the boiler
> 
> Mark


Your lucky if the glass tube is in one piece. That is (it seems) the first thing to get broken.

I had to order some glass tube all the boilers had them broken. I now have 10 feet of glass tube. Just a little for practice :big: :big: it came in 2 foot pieces qty 5 for $1.00 and about $15.00 for shipping :big:
 I've got a pretty good start on the second one had to make the whistle dome and the safety valve and replace glass sight tube I still need to solder on some new port rings,turn up another control screw and handle and put pressure tube in place. Once I complete the second one I'm going to box up the others and file away for a later date.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a question, it there a way to speed up the aging of brass to make it look and blend into older brass like artificially age it?
I have made some new parts for the next Weeden I'm working on and would like to take the new look away from them. Boilers and working with boiler parts and such is all new territory to me and any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 2, 2011)

Doc,
Two of the popular home treatments are white vinegar and ammonia fumes.

You can brush the vinegar on the part and when it is dark as you want then rinse it off.  For ammonia fumes a paper towel soaked in ammonia solution in the bottom of a bowl with the parts on a rack above it. 

In both cases the parts have to very clean. No grease, oil or finger priints permitted.

Different types of brass will have different colors.

Lots of commercial preparations are available also. Gun shops and model train stores often have several.

Gail in NM


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 2, 2011)

THANKS Gail!

I have some lemon scented ammonia that I use for yard spray in the summer I will give that a try.
Have you used the ammonia approach, if so how long does this process take? I don't want to start it and leave it unattended and have it over done.
Thanks again!


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 2, 2011)

I did a couple of parts years ago that were brass 260. I was using a strong ammonia solution, about 20 percent, and it took much less than a hour as I recall. I think most household ammonia cleaners are a around 2 percent. Temperature plays a role also.

Google "Brass Patina" for lots of results and different ways. Probably more reliable than an old man's memory too.

Gail in NM


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Gail!
I'll see what I can find on Brass Patina. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a shot of replacement parts for the safety valves.






Here is shot of an original part and mt version. I haven't tried the patina suggestions yet but I will.





Here is a pic of one of the boilers with mount hole before placing new ring in place.





Here ring soldered in place and new safety valve in place.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 20, 2011)

I put 3 of the engines I've repaired on compressed air.
I've gotten 4 of them to run on their boiler. I am now packing the other 4 up for repairs at a later dat.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgUyEq0-3H0[/ame]


----------



## sunworksco (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like the Weeden factory test bench!
Have you been to this website?
http://www.weedensteam.com/
Regards,
Giovanni


----------



## IronHorse (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice, I have wanted one of those off Ebay for 5 years, but they are always too expensive or too beat up. I have one old Weeden Vertical engine that was my first purchase years ago.


IronHorse


----------

